# Pm932 Mill Lift Plate



## 65Cobra427SC (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm actually surprised I couldn't find anything on this but I'm getting close to moving my PM932 into it's permanent home so I called a friend to discuss our plans and he asked me if there was a threaded hole at the top of the machine for something like an eye bolt.

I took a look and noticed (4) threaded holes at the top of the column which formed a rectangle. The threads are 8mm x 1.25 x 50mm deep and the spacing is about 4-5/16" x 1-7/16" so now I'm wondering if they're for attaching a lift plate to the column. I'm also going to email Matt in the meantime but was curious if anyone else used those holes for lifting... or anything else for that matter... or maybe just never noticed them before?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 21, 2015)

I would guess that those holes are for mounting a powered Z-axis motor option? Just a guess.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jul 27, 2015)

I am thinking that using bolts that small to lift the weight of the PM-932 is not going to end well. I have the PM-932's green cousin the Grizzly G0755 with the powered Z axis and those are the bolts that hold the motor in place for it.


----------



## compsurge (Jul 27, 2015)

Lift it under the head near the column using a properly rated strap. I used a 10klb tow strap and a shackle. I lifted the whole mill and table combination this way.


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 27, 2015)

Navy Chief said:


> I am thinking that using bolts that small to lift the weight of the PM-932 is not going to end well. I have the PM-932's green cousin the Grizzly G0755 with the powered Z axis and those are the bolts that hold the motor in place for it.


Four 8mm bolts can easily handle the weight of a benchtop mill, even screwed into Chinese cast iron.  I agree that is not the right way to lift it, though.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Jul 27, 2015)

compsurge said:


> Lift it under the head near the column using a properly rated strap. I used a 10klb tow strap and a shackle. I lifted the whole mill and table combination this way.



That's how I lifted my PM932, used a 5000 lb strap wrapped once completely around (so it can't slip) under the head and an engine crane.


----------



## 65Cobra427SC (Jul 27, 2015)

John Hasler is correct about the size of the bolts... 8mm is equivalent to 5/16" and are capable of handling the weight as long as they are quality bolts. But still, I agree with everyone and decided to not go there and will lift the mill with a strap instead. I also just found out the friend who is going to help me already has multiple straps with more than enough weight limits so we will use them.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

